# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  MARKO, male né en 2010, type Labrador, LENUTA

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* MARKO
*Type:* Labrador
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 12 ans 6 mois 
*N° d'identification:* 517 669 719 000 18
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge étranger depuis : 11 ans 6 mois 
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 07.50.34.33.79
*E-mail :* contact@archedeternite.org





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 260 




 

NOM : MARKO

RACE : Type labrador, non lof

SEXE : MALE

AGE : NE EN JUILLET 2010

COULEUR : CREME

POINT SANTE : Marko arrivera en France, identifié, avec primo-vaccination, selon protocole roumain et vaccin antirabique, castré, déparasité avec son passeport Européen.

SON ORIGINE : Sauvé de la rue par Lenuta

SES ENTENTES : Il s'entend avec ses congénères. Il évolue en liberté dans le refuge. Pas de test chat réalisé.

SON COMPORTEMENT : Marko est un chien TRÈS timide, fuyant face au contact de l'humain qu'il ne connait pas. Il vit sa vie de solitaire au refuge.

FRAIS D'ADOPTIONS : 
de 4 mois à 7 ans : 260.00 EUROS
A partir de 8 ans et jusqu'à 9 ans : 150.00 EUROS
A partir de 10 ans : 100.00 EUROS
Chien handicapé : 100.00 Euros

ADOPTION ACCEPTÉE DANS TOUTE LA FRANCE : Oui, mais les familles doivent venir chercher leur animal à l'aéroport Roissy-Charles-de-Gaulle, le jour de son arrivée.

L'Arche d'Eternité siret : 517 669 719 000 18

CONTACT ADOPTION : Diane: 07.50.34.33.79 - Salia : 06 15 16 18 05 - Dominique : 06.73.13.17.91
Mail : contact@archedeternite.org

----------


## florannie

:: Toujours au refuge.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Marko vient de trouver une marraine mais recherche toujours une famille d'adoption !

----------


## florannie

:: Toujours  l' adoption.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

IL CE MORFOND AU REFUGE PENSEZ A LUI

----------


## nathaliee1973

Une gentille famille pour MARKO :: .. Il a l'air tellement triste le loulou   ::   :: ADOPTEZ LE SVP

----------


## florannie

::  :: Qui va lui redonner la joie de vivre en l' accueillant???

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

- - - Mise à jour - - -

en voici un qui m'a bien surpris !!! en octobre on ne l'avait pas vu il  restait dans l'infirmerie ... là il m'a suivi partout ... adorable, à  peine farouche alors que je le croyais peureux ... 


Agrandir cette image 



Agrandir cette image 



Agrandir cette image 



Agrandir cette image 



Agrandir cette image 



Agrandir cette image

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

REGARDEZ SES YEUX ILS EN DISENT LONG

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Marko attends toujours ses maîtres.

Photo de mi-octobre :

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Le timide et beau Marko attend toujours au refuge

----------


## NinieDeGagny

Marko attend toujours sa famille au refuge

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Marko a été mis a l'abri dans la petite maison du refuge où il n'y a même plus d'électricité... Mais le mieux serait de le sortir de là et de lui trouver SA famille  Il ne doit plus subir ça

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Une petite photo de Marko mi janvier... juste avant les grosses chutes de neiges

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Le beau Marko... quelle pose de beau gosse !  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Marko est en liberté dans le refuge, sociable avec ses congénères.

Une famille pour toi mon beau <3

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Une famille pour Marko  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Pas farouche mais distant

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## mariko

il est vraiment très beau ... mais ... encore inapprochable ! Il sait se faire désirer le beau gosse ... Mais par contre pour une friandise ... il sait s'imposer  hi hi hi

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Le beau Marko commence tout doucement à s'approcher de l'humain pour prendre une friandise ou nous rebifler le bout des doigts.. mais il ne se laisse pas encore caresser! Marko progresse doucement   ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Une gravure ce Marko

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Le beau Marko prend le soleil

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

marko est un loulou très calme

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

La neige est la.. le refuge est sous 2m de neige et les routes sont impraticables... pensez aux loulous qui riquent leur vie avec ce froid et cette neige  ::

----------


## mamounette54

IL ATTEND DEPUIS SI LONGTEMPS

----------


## Vegane7

J'ai créé un FB pour Marco :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Merci Vegane!!

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Marko attend toujours sa famille.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Vegane7

Je relance sur FB pour Marco :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> Je relance sur FB pour Marco :
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


Merci

----------


## Vegane7

On repartage sur FB pour MARKO !

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Darlow

Toujours au refuge de Lenuta, ce pauvre loulou?

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> Toujours au refuge de Lenuta, ce pauvre loulou?


Et oui toujours au refuge...

----------


## May-May

*Bonjour,

Toujours à l'adoption ?*

----------


## Vegane7

> On repartage sur FB pour MARKO !
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


Up !

----------


## Sanaga

Marko est toujours à l'adoption au refuge.

----------


## Vegane7

Des nouvelles de Marko ?

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Voila une photo de Marko qui est toujours au refuge.

----------


## doriant

marko mars 2018

 décembre 18

 avril 19

----------


## Vegane7

Pas de photo datant de 2020 de Marko ?

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> Pas de photo datant de 2020 de Marko ?

----------


## doriant



----------

